# Problème Finder : clignote, ne répond pas, restaurer)



## marco33g (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour ! 

Après avoir cherché des heures sur divers forums avec les mots-clés que j'ai mis en titre, je n'ai toujours pas pu réparer ce qui pose problème. 
Je vous explique mon problème et après j'explique ce que j'ai essayé de faire.

Ce qui arrive :

J'ai installé Lion depuis l'Apple store. (Attention, je ne dis pas que c'est de sa faute si mon Finder plante, je n'en sais rien). Quelques jours après, mon Finder qui ne répondait plus. 
Je me souviens avoir lancé le logiciel JDownloader pour télécharger une vidéo sur Youtube (Flatlife pour ceux que ça intéresse, super vidéo ayant participé au Festival de Cannes) (je ne sais pas si c'est la faute de ce logiciel non plus). Puis j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur. Et j'ai eu la surprise d'avoir un Finder qui ne se lance plus. 
Sur le bureau de mon Macbook, je n'ai plus l'icône du disque dur, je ne peux plus rien voir sur le bureau (sauf le fond d'écran), le finder clignote, il y a écrit "l'application ne répond pas" quand j'essaie de relancer. 
De temps en temps l'icône saute du dock. Le message suivant apparaît : Restaurer les fenêtres  L'application "Finder" a quitté inopinément lors de la restauration de ses fenêtres. Souhaitez-vous essayer à nouveau de restaurer ses fenêtres ?" Deux boutons : Ne pas restaurer les fenêtres    Restaurer les fenêtres. Ce message apparaît intempestivement, reste à l'écran moins de deux secondes et disparaît. Cliquer sur les boutons ne fonctionne pas. J'ai essayé de mettre une capture d'écran dudit message, mais le Finder fait planter Safari. J'ai voulu enregistrer un document Pages, mais au moment de lancer le Finder, Pages a planté en mettant le rapport ci-dessous à l'écran.
Mon MacBook fait du bruit, j'ai l'impression que les ventilateurs tournent à fond (d'habitude cela arrive très rarement).

Ce que j'ai fait :

J'ai essayé de faire un nettoyage avec Onyx.
J'ai fait réparer les autorisations.
J'ai essayé de trouver le rapport de Crash report pour voir ce qui pose problème, je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
Je me suis embêté à re-télécharger Lion depuis l'AppStore (alt + clic droit sur l'image du Lion si je me souviens bien, pour ceux que ça intéresse), puis je l'ai réinstallé. Mais le problème est toujours là. 

A noter que dans le moniteur d'activité Report Crash utilise plus de 100% du processeur et 10 fils (c'est peut-être pour ça que les ventilateurs tournent vite).


Existe-t-il un moyen de résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------

Process:         Pages [22169]
Path:            /Applications/iWork '09/Pages.app/Contents/MacOS/Pages
Identifier:      com.apple.iWork.Pages
Version:         4.1 (923)
Build Info:      Pages-9230000~1
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [132]

Date/Time:       2011-09-03 23:32:52.637 +0400
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.7.1 (11B26)
Report Version:  9

Interval Since Last Report:          189322 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           33490
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  87973 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   1
Anonymous UUID:                      5314532B-2281-4962-9B3B-3655D930447B

Crashed Thread:  5  Dispatch queue: TNodeEngine 0xb75ceb0

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000

VM Regions Near 0:
--> __PAGEZERO             0000000000000000-0000000000001000 [    4K] ---/--- SM=NUL  /Applications/iWork '09/Pages.app/Contents/MacOS/Pages
    __TEXT                 0000000000001000-0000000000346000 [ 3348K] r-x/rwx SM=COW  /Applications/iWork '09/Pages.app/Contents/MacOS/Pages

Application Specific Information:
objc[22169]: garbage collection is OFF

Thread 0:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bba06 madvise + 10
1   com.apple.coreui              	0x921d1dd6 CUIElement::LoadFromArtFile(unsigned char const*) + 1040
2   com.apple.coreui              	0x921d2500 CUIElement::Load(void*, CUIDescriptor const*, long, long, long) + 116
3   com.apple.coreui              	0x921a1647 CUIRenderer:raw1Piece(long, CUIDescriptor const*, unsigned char, unsigned char) + 79
4   com.apple.coreui              	0x9219f0d0 CUIRenderer:raw(CGRect, CGContext*, __CFDictionary const*, __CFDictionary const**) + 3632
5   com.apple.coreui              	0x921be659 CUIDraw + 206
6   com.apple.AppKit              	0x94c35624 -[_NSBrowserColumnView drawRect:] + 714
7   com.apple.AppKit              	0x94960ba6 -[NSView _drawRect:clip:] + 3717
8   com.apple.AppKit              	0x9496330c -[NSScrollView _drawRect:clip:] + 81
9   com.apple.AppKit              	0x9499090f -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 1958
10  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94990cb0 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 2887
11  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94990cb0 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 2887
12  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94990cb0 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 2887
13  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94990cb0 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 2887
14  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94c1fbbf -[NSBrowser _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 80
15  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94990cb0 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayAllDirtyWithLockFocus:visRect:] + 2887
16  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495e507 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 708
17  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
18  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
19  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
20  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
24  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495f674 -[NSView _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 5169
25  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495db11 -[NSThemeFrame _recursiveDisplayRectIfNeededIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:topView:] + 259
26  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94959185 -[NSView _displayRectIgnoringOpacity:isVisibleRect:rectIsVisibleRectForView:] + 4817
27  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94952089 -[NSView displayIfNeeded] + 1365
28  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9494ee61 -[NSWindow displayIfNeeded] + 316
29  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94951958 _handleWindowNeedsDisplayOrLayoutOrUpdateConstraints + 804
30  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x97087aad _runLoopObserverWithBlockContext + 29
31  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9705407e __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_AN_OBSERVER_CALLBACK_FUNCTION__ + 30
32  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x97053fbd __CFRunLoopDoObservers + 413
33  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x97026994 __CFRunLoopRun + 1044
34  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x970261ec CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 332
35  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x97026098 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 120
36  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x971d5487 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 318
37  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x971dccee ReceiveNextEventCommon + 168
38  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x971dcc32 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 88
39  com.apple.AppKit              	0x949118ec _DPSNextEvent + 678
40  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94911159 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 113
41  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9490d4cb -[NSApplication run] + 904
42  com.apple.AppKit              	0x94ba0b54 NSApplicationMain + 1054
43  com.apple.iWork.Pages         	0x0000d039 __gnu_cxx::new_allocator<std:air<unsigned char const*, Status (*)(_xmlTextReader*, SFMDI*)> >::construct(std:air<unsigned char const*, Status (*)(_xmlTextReader*, SFMDI*)>*, std:air<unsigned char const*, Status (*)(_xmlTextReader*, SFMDI*)> const&) + 287
44  com.apple.iWork.Pages         	0x0007d5f2 __gnu_cxx::new_allocator<std:air<unsigned char const*, Status (*)(_xmlTextReader*, SFMDI*)> >::construct(std:air<unsigned char const*, Status (*)(_xmlTextReader*, SFMDI*)>*, std:air<unsigned char const*, Status (*)(_xmlTextReader*, SFMDI*)> const&) + 460504

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bb90a kevent + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e92ccc _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 969
2   libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e9171b _dispatch_mgr_thread + 53

Thread 2:: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bab42 __select + 10
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x970749e5 __CFSocketManager + 1557
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982aaed9 _pthread_start + 335
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6de thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997ba876 __psynch_mutexwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982a96af pthread_mutex_lock + 633
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x90781f1e -[NSLock lock] + 185
3   SFWordProcessing              	0x02014129 -[SFWPSpellThread pRun:] + 289
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x907d75ed -[NSThread main] + 45
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x907d759d __NSThread__main__ + 1582
6   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982aaed9 _pthread_start + 335
7   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6de thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bb02e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982acccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 5 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: TNodeEngine 0xb75ceb0
0   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92dac503 BTreeIterator:ushForward(Page*) + 35
1   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92dac4be BTreeIterator::BuildStack(IAOrderedStorable const*) + 80
2   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92dac444 BTreeIterator::BTreeIterator(BTree*) + 48
3   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92dac3f3 BTree::MakeIterator() + 37
4   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92daa400 TPropertyInfo::MakeProperties(TPropertyInfoList*, unsigned char*, unsigned long, bool) + 208
5   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92e3ba1a TPropertyInfo::CreatePropertyList(TCountedPtr<TFSInfo> const&, double&, long long&, bool, bool, TPropertyInfoList*) + 548
6   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92e3b7aa TPropertyInfo::CreatePropertyList(TCountedPtr<TCFURLInfo> const&, double&, long long&, bool, bool, TPropertyInfoList*) + 144
7   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92daa228 THFSPlusPropertyStore::Open(bool, bool) const + 154
8   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92daa16d THFSPlusPropertyStore::GetProperties(bool) const + 43
9   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92da9a22 TNode::GetExtendedPropertyStore(bool) const + 238
10  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92da987b TNode::GetExtendedProperty(unsigned long, TPropertyReference&, bool) const + 43
11  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92da86ae TNode::GetProperty(unsigned long, TPropertyReference&, unsigned long) const + 632
12  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92da8185 TNode::GetProperty(unsigned long, TPropertyReference&, OpaqueNodeRequest* const&, unsigned long) const + 67
13  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92da80f5 GetNodeProperty(OpaqueNodeRef*, unsigned long, TPropertyReference&, OpaqueNodeRequest*, unsigned long) + 172
14  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x92daff8c GetNodePropertyAsBoolean + 72
15  com.apple.FinderKit           	0x9a6a8a2b TFENode::GetPropertyAsBoolean(unsigned long, unsigned char&) const + 243
16  com.apple.FinderKit           	0x9a6ab12b TFENode::OpenDSStoreForNode() const + 37
17  com.apple.FinderKit           	0x9a6cafc1 TNodeInsertionHandler:opulate(TFENodeIterator&) + 141
18  com.apple.FinderKit           	0x9a6cb1fb TNodeInsertionHandler::FirstStep() + 175
19  com.apple.FinderKit           	0x9a6c8f57 TNodeEngineNotificationHandler::FirstStepOnSecondaryThread() + 25
20  com.apple.FinderKit           	0x9a70d56d __PerformAsyncOnQueue_block_invoke_0 + 73
21  libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e90e85 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 15
22  libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e9280b _dispatch_queue_drain + 224
23  libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e926b0 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 47
24  libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e91eb8 _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 187
25  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982acb24 _pthread_wqthread + 346
26  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 6:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bb02e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982acccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 7:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bb02e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982acccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 8:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.genius
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997ba6e6 __open + 10
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x97010ea6 _CFReadBytesFromFile + 182
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x970106b3 CFURLCreateDataAndPropertiesFromResource + 275
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x97030a38 CFBundleCopyLocalizedString + 600
4   com.apple.Metadata            	0x96f27da7 MDSchemaCopyDisplayNameForAttribute + 528
5   com.apple.Metadata            	0x96f27fc8 _MDSchemaCopyShortNamesForAttribute + 69
6   com.apple.Suggestions         	0x9104ebb2 __-[SGTQueryGenius initWithAttributeNames:]_block_invoke_1 + 315
7   libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e90e85 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 15
8   libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e9280b _dispatch_queue_drain + 224
9   libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e926b0 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 47
10  libdispatch.dylib             	0x90e91eb8 _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 187
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982acb24 _pthread_wqthread + 346
12  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 9:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bb02e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982acccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 10:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997bb02e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982acccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 11:: com.apple.appkit-heartbeat
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x997ba83e __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982aee21 _pthread_cond_wait + 827
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9825f42c pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 71
3   com.apple.AppKit              	0x94953c03 -[NSViewHierarchyLock lockForReadingWithExceptionHandler:] + 334
4   com.apple.AppKit              	0x9495b674 -[NSWindow _copyAcquiredViewHierarchyLock] + 135
5   com.apple.AppKit              	0x94b57a50 -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:] + 1067
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x907d75ed -[NSThread main] + 45
7   com.apple.Foundation          	0x907d759d __NSThread__main__ + 1582
8   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982aaed9 _pthread_start + 335
9   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x982ae6de thread_start + 34

Thread 5 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x00000000  ecx: 0x00000000  edx: 0xac37e804
  edi: 0x095d92c0  esi: 0x095d9140  ebp: 0xb031ba68  esp: 0xb031ba40
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010297  eip: 0x92dac503   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x00000000
Logical CPU: 0


----------



## marco33g (3 Septembre 2011)

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -   0x345fe8  com.apple.iWork.Pages (4.1 - 923) <CA075805-8E22-2F83-8911-ED378A10FA8D> /Applications/iWork '09/Pages.app/Contents/MacOS/Pages
  0x3cc000 -   0xeb6fe6 +SFCompatibility (??? - ???) <EB5B1E17-8037-6AA9-F2C9-FBBE7E937C77> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFCompatibility.framework/Versions/A/SFCompatibility
 0x15dc000 -  0x15f5ffe  com.apple.Keynote.sfstyles (1.0 - 1.0) <04155064-D014-1931-ABFA-DF59242DA6AD> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFStyles.framework/Versions/A/SFStyles
 0x1606000 -  0x1ab6ff5  com.apple.SFTabular (1.0 - 1.0) <F9702F15-C061-C11B-9394-4248E8D036F8> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFTabular.framework/Versions/A/SFTabular
 0x1c80000 -  0x1d34ff7  com.apple.Keynote.sfutility (1.0 - 0.0.1d1) <E50E9C04-742E-62AC-C9D5-54E4B36F3FFF> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFUtility.framework/Versions/A/SFUtility
 0x1da5000 -  0x1f35ff2  com.apple.Keynote.sfdrawables (2.0 - 2.0) <2FC7BAFF-5247-C3D5-2228-4253A0E2393A> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFDrawables.framework/Versions/A/SFDrawables
 0x1ff3000 -  0x2260fef +SFWordProcessing (??? - ???) <9DC85FBF-7E60-8310-5DD3-2F2E606C342D> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFWordProcessing.framework/Versions/A/SFWordProcessing
 0x2384000 -  0x23ceff4  com.apple.Keynote.SFControls (1.0 - 20030306_1) <EB3E250D-AFC4-BD31-282D-0FA34045CC77> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFControls.framework/Versions/A/SFControls
 0x23fb000 -  0x2453fef  com.apple.Keynote.sfarchiving (1.0 - 0.0.1d1) <B95B1C43-A55C-8101-E314-3AF962899CBD> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFArchiving.framework/Versions/A/SFArchiving
 0x2485000 -  0x2592feb  com.apple.Keynote.sfrendering (1.0 - 1.0) <38739A0B-606A-DBEE-839E-2046C04AA4D3> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFRendering.framework/Versions/A/SFRendering
 0x25f5000 -  0x267dff9  com.apple.Keynote.proofreader (0 - 1) <F57878B8-7670-F608-394E-6B59C3E930A3> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFProofReader.framework/Versions/A/SFProofReader
 0x268b000 -  0x2743ffe  com.apple.Keynote.sfinspectors (1.0 - 1.0) <35D792D0-BCD4-D335-6C11-A21A74AB4F6F> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFInspectors.framework/Versions/A/SFInspectors
 0x27a0000 -  0x2b03ffa  com.apple.Keynote.sfcharts (2.0 - 2.0) <9B912294-3C25-064B-F3A7-12A10830CC3B> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFCharts.framework/Versions/A/SFCharts
 0x2d35000 -  0x2d7afeb  com.apple.Keynote.SFAnimation (1.0 - 0.0.1d1) <D56A94CC-C5F8-399F-5FA9-B9F1AA6A08B3> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFAnimation.framework/Versions/A/SFAnimation
 0x2da7000 -  0x2dd1ffb  com.apple.Keynote.sflicense (1.0 - 0.0.1d1) <02E0BCE8-2712-549D-8C11-BFCC1C369D71> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFLicense.framework/Versions/A/SFLicense
 0x2ded000 -  0x2e9eff8  com.apple.sf.sfapplication (1.0 - 1.0) <F02A8B95-CBE3-BE65-9CF3-9EE59A47C068> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/SFApplication.framework/Versions/A/SFApplication
 0x2f04000 -  0x2fb1ff7  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib (0.9.7 - compatibility 0.9.7) <7B6DB792-C9E5-3772-8734-8D0052757B8C> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
 0x2ff6000 -  0x2ff8fff  com.apple.ExceptionHandling (1.5 - 10) <6CA9446C-7EF9-35EE-BDF2-AA8D51E93E9E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ExceptionHandling.framework/Versions/A/ExceptionHandling
 0x2ffe000 -  0x309affc  com.apple.MobileMe (8 - 1.0) <1C97CCA6-57E8-D0F5-20DE-32DAD3D17C1C> /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/MobileMe.framework/Versions/A/MobileMe
 0x3640000 -  0x3640ff7 +net.sourceforge.SafariAdBlockLoader (0.4.0 RC3 - 0.4.0 RC3) <8E9A6641-9CE7-5416-DC84-883DB8BAFDDA> /Library/InputManagers/*/Safari AdBlock Loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Safari AdBlock Loader
 0x3654000 -  0x3656fff  com.apple.AddressBook.LocalSourceBundle (1.1 - 1043) <49FCCD0A-6436-3C81-8773-06A52EFE3F19> /System/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins/LocalSource.sourcebundle/Contents/MacOS/LocalSource
 0x3765000 -  0x3768ffe  com.apple.DirectoryServicesSource (1.1 - 1043) <043271EB-0EAD-33D8-A1E4-F5F6E3DCCD32> /System/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins/DirectoryServices.sourcebundle/Contents/MacOS/DirectoryServices
 0x379b000 -  0x379eff3 +com.divx.divxtoolkit (1.0 - 1.0) /Library/Frameworks/DivX Toolkit.framework/Versions/A/DivX Toolkit
 0x5789000 -  0x57e1fff +com.DivXInc.DivXDecoder (6.8.4.3 - 6.8.4) <26A406B3-E4BC-C6FF-8F28-A99FFEB5CF2D> /Library/QuickTime/DivX Decoder.component/Contents/MacOS/DivX Decoder
 0x68b8000 -  0x68cafff  libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib (54.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <ADEB72F9-0048-3C87-AD9B-71AA57D523E9> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
 0x9455000 -  0x9456ffb +cl_kernels (??? - ???) <AF906FFF-190E-4587-B4A4-D7D254C5EA98> cl_kernels
 0x9481000 -  0x9486fe2  libcldcpuengine.dylib (1.50.61 - compatibility 1.0.0) <C9714E84-87B3-3EF4-A598-758522D1DB25> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Libraries/libcldcpuengine.dylib
 0x94a0000 -  0x94a0ffb +cl_kernels (??? - ???) <413B8A7D-A064-4D77-9EE5-1DD357D0FC50> cl_kernels
 0x94cf000 -  0x94d0ff8 +cl_kernels (??? - ???) <B9F2CD98-FE1A-4C00-99E6-BAA5D75F4532> cl_kernels
 0x94d6000 -  0x94e4ffb  libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib (54.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <D3F1CC34-55EB-3D33-A7C2-025D5C8025D0> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
 0x9806000 -  0x9807ff8 +cl_kernels (??? - ???) <88F63304-3735-4959-A2F4-05A67EBAD4DD> cl_kernels
 0x9aed000 -  0x9aeffff  libCoreFSCache.dylib (??? - ???) <61D73B99-DAA9-3A03-9945-9E97972789B2> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreFSCache.dylib
 0x9b3f000 -  0x9b40ff6 +cl_kernels (??? - ???) <13B3563E-D408-4CC4-8087-FC483A482E4A> cl_kernels
 0x9d4b000 -  0x9decff7  unorm8_bgra.dylib (1.50.61 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6C750910-BE8C-3D26-8272-9C4285153DAF> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Libraries/ImageFormats/unorm8_bgra.dylib
 0xb305000 -  0xb3a4ff7  unorm8_rgba.dylib (1.50.61 - compatibility 1.0.0) <33259C48-4D92-3DB3-BF5E-4D3F1232068C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Libraries/ImageFormats/unorm8_rgba.dylib
 0xb6c4000 -  0xb6f1ff8  GLRendererFloat (??? - ???) <24DF1EB3-AD1E-3E97-9B80-D65B8A87744B> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
 0xbae2000 -  0xbc4fff0  GLEngine (??? - ???) <0CD5FBA5-EE14-3065-8D14-3B4B4059159F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
 0xbc83000 -  0xbd7affb  libGLProgrammability.dylib (??? - ???) <3ADE6D21-26AF-323A-914B-BD3DFD51DD2F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
 0xbd9e000 -  0xc1f3ff7  com.apple.driver.AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver (7.0.52 - 7.0.0) <68066E5A-A688-352F-9270-73B60F187104> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleIntelGMAX3100GLDriver
0x3e000000 - 0x3e044fff  com.apple.glut (3.4.9 - GLUT-3.4.9) <628E6B6D-886F-34D5-942D-EA5A2B1B89A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/GLUT.framework/Versions/A/GLUT
0x3f000000 - 0x3f425fee +org.coin3d.Coin.framework (3.0.0a - 3.0.0a) /Library/Application Support/iWork '09/*/Inventor.framework/Versions/C/Inventor
0x8fe1e000 - 0x8fe509c7  dyld (195.5 - ???) <134323A7-49DC-3A9D-ACFD-32FAD0FD6BA2> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90005000 - 0x90007ffb  libRadiance.dylib (??? - ???) <5112B7CE-BAAF-3E98-94E4-676BCB92867F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x90008000 - 0x9000fffd  com.apple.NetFS (4.0 - 4.0) <D0D59145-D211-3E7C-9062-35A2833FA99B> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x90010000 - 0x90018ff3  liblaunch.dylib (392.18.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <CD470A1E-0147-3CB1-B44D-0B61F9061826> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
0x90019000 - 0x9001afff  libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (??? - ???) <DB3889C2-2FC2-3087-A2A2-4C319455E35C> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
0x9001b000 - 0x9001fffd  IOSurface (??? - ???) <8D56A6E8-5785-311E-BD0D-661B92C92A5A> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x90020000 - 0x90028ff5  libcopyfile.dylib (85.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <A1BFC320-616A-30AA-A41E-29D7904FC4C7> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
0x9003a000 - 0x9003afff  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.7 - 1.7) <75E38B34-1DE2-337A-A09F-0F7E91C02ABB> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x90051000 - 0x900cdfff  libType1Scaler.dylib (??? - ???) <DFBB3B4F-31F4-3ED0-B57C-713493CA2756> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libType1Scaler.dylib
0x900d1000 - 0x900d8ff9  libsystem_dnssd.dylib (??? - ???) <236665A4-0508-3515-B520-AC8BD3FCE069> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
0x900d9000 - 0x90754ff9  com.apple.CoreAUC (6.11.03 - 6.11.03) <E8553EC9-6A7E-339E-B346-A5853649D3A0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x90755000 - 0x9076bffe  libxpc.dylib (77.16.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2EAF3E13-19FA-3EF2-88D6-64ACBC3A6ADB> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
0x9076c000 - 0x90777ff4  com.apple.CrashReporterSupport (10.7 - 343) <F76362F3-AD48-3644-8102-0C414C5D2F56> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
0x90778000 - 0x90a7bff7  com.apple.Foundation (6.7 - 833.1) <94BFFEDD-0676-368D-B4C6-8784E1DA4306> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x90a7c000 - 0x90a9effe  com.apple.framework.familycontrols (3.0 - 300) <C9023950-8561-3DEA-8AA8-6A39F279D4AE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x90a9f000 - 0x90aaaff3  libCSync.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <11726E50-E6FC-3AB0-8750-DDDCCF2B8534> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x90aab000 - 0x90e63ffb  com.apple.SceneKit (2.0 - 124) <D1B359EA-7637-31D0-800E-8E816B1F4475> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SceneKit.framework/Versions/A/SceneKit
0x90e64000 - 0x90e8ffff  com.apple.framework.Admin (11.0 - 11.0) <E1D65A95-E05C-30D6-846B-3F8D5F410F09> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Admin
0x90e90000 - 0x90e9efff  libdispatch.dylib (187.5.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1883C8E2-D180-3EA0-8BEF-325F2FEDACD1> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
0x90e9f000 - 0x90eb8ffb  com.apple.frameworks.preferencepanes (15.0 - 15.0) <2DFCA1EB-E90F-305A-823B-D73D0104951B> /System/Library/Frameworks/PreferencePanes.framework/Versions/A/PreferencePanes
0x90eb9000 - 0x90ebcffc  libpam.2.dylib (3.0.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <6FFDBD60-5EC6-3EFA-996B-EE030443C16C> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
0x90ebd000 - 0x90ecbfff  libz.1.dylib (1.2.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <E73A4025-835C-3F73-9853-B08606E892DB> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x90ecc000 - 0x90f3bff3  com.apple.WhitePagesFramework (10.7.0 - 141.0) <5B3FA578-E5B7-3D4A-864E-A87105146606> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WhitePages.framework/Versions/A/WhitePages
0x90f3c000 - 0x90f47ffe  libbz2.1.0.dylib (1.0.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <4A7FCD28-9C09-3120-980A-BDF6EDFAAC62> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x90f48000 - 0x90f56fff  com.apple.opengl (1.7.4 - 1.7.4) <0775705D-EB52-39CB-AA42-63332B8EF7C8> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x90f94000 - 0x90f9eff7  com.apple.dotMacLegacy (3.3 - 267) <13A489B6-4412-3FF3-8274-496E8390052E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DotMacLegacy.framework/Versions/A/DotMacLegacy
0x90f9f000 - 0x9102bff7  com.apple.CoreText (4.0.0 - ???) <2ADB0C1E-FE27-371C-8EC3-69D5CFEA2BE7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9102c000 - 0x91079ffa  com.apple.Suggestions (1.0 - 84.0) <27983E3A-3C2B-3FCC-8E08-B6107B95E900> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Suggestions.framework/Versions/A/Suggestions
0x9107a000 - 0x9107afff  com.apple.Carbon (153 - 153) <A75A970B-6D82-3451-8D3E-05B1A130ABDE> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x9107b000 - 0x910e5ff3  com.apple.CoreSymbolication (2.1 - 66) <B11C9057-1611-36A5-81F6-2C97A7047321> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
0x91117000 - 0x91174ffb  com.apple.htmlrendering (76 - 1.1.4) <743C2943-40BC-36FB-A45C-3421A394F081> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x91179000 - 0x9117afff  com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 1) <EABDA7EE-A98F-35B8-9E3E-7075BA651C68> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x9117b000 - 0x9117bfff  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <CB952B04-595A-332B-992B-7671815750FD> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x9117c000 - 0x91eccfe3  com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component (7.7.1 - 2246) <AD39FCD8-72EB-32C4-9B3F-5776BD3ECA52> /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
0x91ecd000 - 0x91ed6ffb  com.apple.aps.framework (2.0 - 2.0) <A804CBC4-BA71-3AE3-BD27-C6B1768628D3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ApplePushService.framework/Versions/A/ApplePushService
0x91ed7000 - 0x91ee4fff  com.apple.HelpData (2.1.0 - 68) <C1E7DE84-CCC3-3495-93B7-3D47FBC1FFD1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x91ee5000 - 0x92196ff7  com.apple.security (7.0 - 55010) <28168576-1B8C-3FE8-9356-DE79390A480A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x92197000 - 0x92197ffe  libkeymgr.dylib (23.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7F0E8EE2-9E8F-366F-9988-E2F119DB9A82> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
0x92198000 - 0x921f1ff3  com.apple.coreui (0.3 - 162) <BD3FBC84-234A-38E0-AA29-DE0424D3FD16> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x921f2000 - 0x921f5ffd  libCoreVMClient.dylib (??? - ???) <34D0B2E2-9838-300A-AE47-08ED8C7576DC> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x921f6000 - 0x921f7ff7  libsystem_sandbox.dylib (??? - ???) <BC0A04E9-4F28-3BC8-AA7B-63C3451E9212> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
0x921f8000 - 0x9230cff3  com.apple.QuickTimeImporters.component (7.7.1 - 2246) <AB6ABF7E-22FD-3EEF-A9A4-55EC16092D15> /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeImporters.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeImporters
0x924a3000 - 0x924a3fff  com.apple.Cocoa (6.6 - ???) <650273EF-1ABC-334E-B745-B75AF028F9F4> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x924a4000 - 0x92980ff6  libBLAS.dylib (??? - ???) <327C1517-2B63-3D8C-8D8E-CB4EBA2A9C36> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x92981000 - 0x92a64ff7  libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (0.9.8 - compatibility 0.9.8) <6E631200-1E22-37B9-85D1-EC40520891AB> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x92a65000 - 0x92a9bfff  com.apple.DebugSymbols (2.1 - 85) <0F996A4A-16A7-3C90-8037-0E2958D1FB16>


----------



## marco33g (3 Septembre 2011)

/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
0x92a9c000 - 0x92ad2ff7  com.apple.AE (527.6 - 527.6) <77999151-94E3-37CD-A49E-7A9F9084F886> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x92ad3000 - 0x92ad3fff  libdnsinfo.dylib (395.6.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <959E5139-EB23-3529-8881-2BCB5724D1A9> /usr/lib/system/libdnsinfo.dylib
0x92ad4000 - 0x92b0ffff  com.apple.bom (11.0 - 183) <39257FE6-8B23-39B6-9528-57184104A98F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x92b10000 - 0x92b88ff2  com.apple.CorePDF (3.0 - 3.0) <A0EC8F60-A622-347E-979A-F71939C45E5F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
0x92b89000 - 0x92bbdff8  libssl.0.9.8.dylib (0.9.8 - compatibility 0.9.8) <240A755A-8B80-354C-A5BF-42D7B5A68409> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
0x92bbe000 - 0x92c20ff3  libstdc++.6.dylib (52.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <266CE9B3-526A-3C41-BA58-7AE66A3B15FD> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x92c21000 - 0x92c25ffa  libcache.dylib (47.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <98A82BC5-0DD9-3212-9CAE-35A77278EEB6> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
0x92c4c000 - 0x92c79ff7  com.apple.securityinterface (5.0 - 55004) <93C0285A-A266-3F21-82C9-434CBD3FA712> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x92c7a000 - 0x92c7afff  com.apple.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <A01CD788-26FB-320F-8617-5A7DF0F9031E> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x92c7b000 - 0x92cb8fff  com.apple.OSAKit (1.2.2 - 80) <E75DF79B-D281-311E-84D1-4ACDE5FBC5D6> /System/Library/Frameworks/OSAKit.framework/Versions/A/OSAKit
0x92cb9000 - 0x92cdfffb  com.apple.quartzfilters (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <9C8F1F3D-D570-3F5C-9B31-5B5B82161CDE> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
0x92ce0000 - 0x92cf9fff  libPng.dylib (??? - ???) <2C47E152-240A-36A7-87A8-3856EDFF2FE8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x92cfa000 - 0x92d48ff3  com.apple.ImageCaptureCore (3.0 - 3.0) <16B80ABD-DCDA-34AA-A539-F36A4D39CB03> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
0x92d80000 - 0x92d90fff  libsasl2.2.dylib (3.15.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <D6F728DA-990A-32A3-86FA-4A3F4D88E309> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x92d91000 - 0x92e9cffb  com.apple.DesktopServices (1.6.0 - 1.6.0) <66E2BD3A-958A-3F46-8DA0-C0F2358013B0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x92e9d000 - 0x92ea8fff  libexslt.0.dylib (9.13.0 - compatibility 9.0.0) <BC4BA02E-5702-368D-9D08-E844A1FAD1D7> /usr/lib/libexslt.0.dylib
0x92ea9000 - 0x92ec6fff  libresolv.9.dylib (46.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <95AE43ED-6C52-3B39-89B6-54C81C62F1FF> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x92ec7000 - 0x92f9dff6  com.apple.QuickLookUIFramework (3.0 - 489.1) <DC6303F6-F343-37C5-AE54-F5FD606FE78C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
0x92f9e000 - 0x92fc6ff0  com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (113.7 - 113.7) <F5724FAC-8BB8-3F0F-B8BC-36F2CA75A23D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
0x92fc7000 - 0x9300efff  com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.11 - 1.11) <7A8040EE-56A6-3BCD-A8E2-0B51CD9062D5> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x9300f000 - 0x9303dffb  com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2 - 158) <C614930F-520D-3F77-AD0D-0E16FBCB98CE> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x9303e000 - 0x9308fff3  com.apple.CoreMediaIO (201.0 - 3148) <A6D1F2C8-D31A-3470-9212-E1327F044F71> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIO
0x930aa000 - 0x9332ffe3  com.apple.QuickTime (7.7.1 - 2246) <56DF434A-D929-350C-86D5-684089D0EDFB> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x93330000 - 0x93330fff  com.apple.Accelerate (1.7 - Accelerate 1.7) <881C1C85-2DEC-38DE-BC97-7804BC907282> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x93331000 - 0x93493fff  com.apple.QTKit (7.7.1 - 2246) <3BFE9BE6-4DDD-3D21-9695-0ECE773128E6> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x93844000 - 0x9387aff4  com.apple.LDAPFramework (3.0 - 120.1) <EA92FCA5-7A7E-328F-8C7F-4250FCC45879> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x939aa000 - 0x93cb5ff1  com.apple.MessageFramework (5.0 - 1244.3) <6012D811-C381-3EC4-8B5F-7D382AD63E7A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Message.framework/Versions/B/Message
0x93d08000 - 0x93d48ff7  libauto.dylib (??? - ???) <36E7FE7F-27DF-3301-80AA-DD61FBF722F4> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x93d49000 - 0x93d69fff  com.apple.framework.internetaccounts (1.0 - 1) <81784495-964C-3814-A3AC-24C15A033C6E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InternetAccounts.framework/Versions/A/InternetAccounts
0x93d6a000 - 0x93d6eff7  com.apple.OpenDirectory (10.7 - 144) <A117580D-FD86-381E-82FD-B1A040045031> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x93d6f000 - 0x93d72fff  com.apple.AppleSystemInfo (1.0 - 1) <D2F60873-ECB1-30A8-A02E-E772F969116E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/AppleSystemInfo
0x93d73000 - 0x93dbcff7  libGLU.dylib (??? - ???) <06EFE4B2-374B-3934-9B6B-B5D55D9E6B04> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x93dbd000 - 0x93dc8ffe  com.apple.AOSKit (1.0 - 57) <C89D4F6C-BC5A-3E26-9EAC-872BD341B6D7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSKit.framework/Versions/A/AOSKit
0x93dc9000 - 0x93df1ff7  libxslt.1.dylib (3.24.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <FCAC685A-724F-3FE7-8416-146108DF75FB> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x93df2000 - 0x93ec8ff3  com.apple.avfoundation (2.0 - 180.23) <428C1F5D-B786-3392-ADF4-43572D1722DE> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/Versions/A/AVFoundation
0x93eda000 - 0x93edaff2  com.apple.CoreServices (53 - 53) <C513E133-B0E0-3C35-A7CB-DBC35A7EF571> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x93f35000 - 0x93f3bffd  com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 17) <71641C17-1CA7-3AC9-974E-AAC9EB641035> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x93f3c000 - 0x93f93ff3  libCoreStorage.dylib (??? - ???) <46AAE055-417A-3997-858C-8FEE4962BB79> /usr/lib/libCoreStorage.dylib
0x93f94000 - 0x93fa7fff  com.apple.syncservices.syncservicesui (6.0 - 673) <59739415-B502-392B-9797-21902BF16BCE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SyncServicesUI.framework/Versions/A/SyncServicesUI
0x93fa8000 - 0x93febffd  libcommonCrypto.dylib (55010.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <4BA1F5F1-F0A2-3FEB-BB62-F514DCBB3725> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
0x940c8000 - 0x940d1ff3  com.apple.CommonAuth (2.1 - 2.0) <94EA2555-212C-3704-8307-FCEE5D6D32C5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
0x94128000 - 0x941a4ff3  com.apple.PDFKit (2.6 - 2.6) <484AB8A4-E967-3B2F-BEFE-4B74F72B65A2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
0x941a5000 - 0x941afff2  com.apple.audio.SoundManager (3.9.4 - 3.9.4) <D23C4761-6492-3974-B4D2-495082B8B7A6> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x941c1000 - 0x942a9fff  libxml2.2.dylib (10.3.0 - compatibility 10.0.0) <ED3F5E83-8C76-3D46-B2FF-0D5BDF8970C5> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x942aa000 - 0x946b0fff  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (3.7.2 - 573) <79B5B169-0884-3530-B59B-B4B0A72AC5CE> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x946b1000 - 0x946beffe  com.apple.KerberosHelper (3.0 - 1.0) <6612744E-E407-38F3-BBB6-C9C52159B465> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/KerberosHelper.framework/Versions/A/KerberosHelper
0x946bf000 - 0x946c0ffd  libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (??? - ???) <060F3D91-D868-35AC-B543-E6070AC8F9D1> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
0x946c1000 - 0x947e1fec  com.apple.vImage (5.0 - 5.0) <173F6343-07EE-39F7-A159-DD3837E473DE> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x947e2000 - 0x948f1ff7  libsqlite3.dylib (9.6.0 - compatibility 9.0.0) <01987A45-9270-30FD-8A67-5E53DB637909> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x948f2000 - 0x94907ff7  com.apple.ImageCapture (7.0 - 7.0) <116BC0CA-428E-396F-85DF-52793034D2A0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x94908000 - 0x9538dffe  com.apple.AppKit (6.7 - 1138) <1CEDE402-32DD-3C10-B3B3-8C3DDBE8335D> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x9538e000 - 0x953b7ffe  com.apple.shortcut (2.0 - 2.0) <7F289D05-DDEC-3993-9F86-0DB896E1E686> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x953b8000 - 0x953b9ff0  libunc.dylib (24.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <BCD277D0-4271-3E96-A4A2-85669DBEE2E2> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
0x953ba000 - 0x953e2ffe  com.apple.CalDAV (1.0 - 37) <F6F48231-8BEC-3D59-938F-C0D31FA6FBDB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CalDAV.framework/Versions/A/CalDAV
0x953e3000 - 0x95443ffb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.0.0 - 4.0.0) <125996EA-E47B-34EA-82B0-5B9743A1CD01> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x95444000 - 0x95445ff5  libremovefile.dylib (21.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <9A1E12B7-F822-3544-8E1D-A6DC81E1F2E6> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
0x95446000 - 0x954e1ff3  com.apple.ink.framework (1.3.2 - 110) <9F6F37F9-999E-30C5-93D0-E48D4B5E20CD> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x954e2000 - 0x954e9ff8  libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <89E5FE96-50CF-30F3-B7A6-0B27A584B983> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
0x954ea000 - 0x955e9ffb  com.apple.DiskImagesFramework (10.7.1 - 330.1) <F2313FF5-03CE-355A-9E5E-AF42B6D54B55> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskImages.framework/Versions/A/DiskImages
0x95608000 - 0x9560dff7  libmacho.dylib (800.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <56A34E97-518E-307E-8218-C5D43A33EE34> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
0x9560e000 - 0x9567cfff  com.apple.Heimdal (2.1 - 2.0) <5BA5BFA4-0B05-3B00-AF06-C3D0D60F36BC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
0x9567d000 - 0x95721fff  com.apple.QD (3.12 - ???) <68CBE425-43BA-3E6D-8668-A4A67396E20D> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x95722000 - 0x9572dffb  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (4.0.19 - 4.0.19) <17C11291-5B27-3BE2-8614-7A806745EE8A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x9572e000 - 0x95736ff3  libunwind.dylib (30.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <E8DA8CEC-12D6-3C8D-B2E2-5D567C8F3CB5> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
0x95737000 - 0x9580da5b  libobjc.A.dylib (228.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <A0EDB351-4B9D-3AA2-9D1A-0C22204FCCD3> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x9580e000 - 0x95810ff7  libdyld.dylib (195.5.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <637660EA-8D12-3B79-B644-041FEADC9C33> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
0x95811000 - 0x95b6dfff  com.apple.MediaToolbox (1.0 - 705.35) <425BD613-CB66-3BE1-8DDC-1B59561A1F5F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x95b6e000 - 0x95b82ff7  com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.7 - 144) <665CDF77-F0C9-3AFF-8CF8-64257268B7DD> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x95b83000 - 0x95bc4ff7  com.apple.CoreMedia (1.0 - 705.35) <8A487271-FBEA-357A-8887-27BAA355314C> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x95bc5000 - 0x95fb8ff7  com.apple.VideoToolbox (1.0 - 705.35) <B0D04F08-D3EB-370A-A56F-8AF01116B0D0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x95fb9000 - 0x95fbdff3  libsystem_network.dylib (??? - ???) <E1455F3E-549B-3D50-A38B-17B394F3C7F6> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
0x9603f000 - 0x9607dfff  com.apple.NavigationServices (3.6 - 192) <CB7AE807-9292-3EBA-A5F5-D7DCEE28A5B7> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x9607e000 - 0x961dfffb  com.apple.QuartzCore (1.7 - 269.0) <221FF6A0-9C2C-3977-BC2A-A84C392BA49B> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x961e0000 - 0x961edfff  libGL.dylib (??? - ???) <C1C549FC-FF7F-3012-9DF5-5255217B4AEA> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x961ee000 - 0x9622fff9  libcurl.4.dylib (7.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <975E4F25-7943-3785-849C-244FF4E77602> /usr/lib/libcurl.4.dylib
0x96234000 - 0x96236ff9  com.apple.securityhi (4.0 - 1) <BD367302-73C3-32F4-8080-E389AE89E434> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x968eb000 - 0x969abff3  com.apple.ColorSync (4.7.0 - 4.7.0) <50767823-56BA-373D-BC5A-37B17B659838> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x969ac000 - 0x969cffff  com.apple.CoreVideo (1.7 - 70.0) <0CBE6F3B-34C7-3C6B-9BB1-826F9905ECC1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x96b4c000 - 0x96b53fff  libnotify.dylib (80.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <B3B3875D-311D-31A7-A09F-D1BC56795E00> /usr/lib/system/libnotify.dylib
0x96b54000 - 0x96ca6ffb  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.7 - 1.7) <5767C518-343D-36DB-8D59-C72986161AEC>
/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x96ca7000 - 0x96cdbff3  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib (??? - ???) <FF162272-243C-321C-B152-AD81B3171C54> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
0x96cdc000 - 0x96d66ffb  com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <C8567435-9CD1-35EE-AE05-304D28858C42> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x96d67000 - 0x96daafff  com.apple.MediaKit (11.0 - 585) <BD6A0B33-7048-3E71-864F-DFB5BC0FC640> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaKit.framework/Versions/A/MediaKit
0x96dab000 - 0x96dfcff9  com.apple.ScalableUserInterface (1.0 - 1) <C3FA7E40-0213-3ABC-A006-2CB00B6A7EAB> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ScalableUserInterface.framework/Versions/A/ScalableUserInterface
0x96e6a000 - 0x96e75fff  libkxld.dylib (??? - ???) <2F7F4101-4715-3036-A8E8-DE1608FE8447> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x96e76000 - 0x96e81ffc  com.apple.NetAuth (1.0 - 3.0) <C07853C0-AF32-3633-9CEF-2480860C12C5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
0x96e82000 - 0x96efdffb  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (5.0 - ???) <8DF22F1E-7600-3ADA-BFC1-F6FA79914171> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x96efe000 - 0x96f73fff  com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 627.9) <1EF7D615-3DF4-3F5D-88CE-6BDFA120FE32> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x96f74000 - 0x96f77ffb  com.apple.help (1.3.2 - 42) <DDCEBA10-5CDE-3ED2-A52F-5CD5A0632CA2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x96fb9000 - 0x96fe7fe7  libSystem.B.dylib (159.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <756FA398-8A11-3CC8-AF18-F02F01B24FED> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x96fe8000 - 0x96fe8fff  libodfde.dylib (??? - ???) <C0515427-6D54-35E6-911D-A2510C1A0C54> /usr/lib/libodfde.dylib
0x96fe9000 - 0x96feaffd  com.apple.MonitorPanelFramework (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <45AC1CB9-2A81-3FEA-9BA4-E9BBA2582A28> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MonitorPanel.framework/Versions/A/MonitorPanel
0x96feb000 - 0x971c1fef  com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.7 - 635) <4EE0D62E-5342-3A9F-A740-DA1D5AEBB1B0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x971c2000 - 0x971c6ffb  libutil.dylib (??? - ???) <C808FFCE-3D43-3990-BFAD-9AA735F7EFA7> /usr/lib/libutil.dylib
0x971c7000 - 0x971d2ffe  com.apple.bsd.ServiceManagement (2.0 - 2.0) <36C1472B-DA7E-38DF-B5E6-722E9B28EB7D> /System/Library/Frameworks/ServiceManagement.framework/Versions/A/ServiceManagement
0x971d3000 - 0x97512ff3  com.apple.HIToolbox (1.7 - ???) <A9583F07-218D-35CD-B29C-C65E6D008836> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x97513000 - 0x975aaff3  com.apple.securityfoundation (5.0 - 55005) <F5A98CC2-11C6-34F3-8F72-75B642627630> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x975ab000 - 0x97854ff7  com.apple.AddressBook.framework (6.0 - 1043) <54E6D4A0-2799-386D-B53A-9582393E5E5E> /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x97855000 - 0x97a7effb  com.apple.QuartzComposer (5.0 - 232) <B25A191A-B96D-3BB0-B7D5-FDE4A97DFD06> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
0x97a7f000 - 0x97ab2fef  libtidy.A.dylib (??? - ???) <E962D8EC-6B9D-35B7-B586-F07D92302ADD> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x97ab3000 - 0x97acfff5  com.apple.GenerationalStorage (1.0 - 124) <0BC29510-6C26-3445-88B7-21502CAFF372> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
0x97ad0000 - 0x97ad1fff  liblangid.dylib (??? - ???) <C8C204E9-1785-3785-BBD7-22D59493B98B> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x97ad2000 - 0x97be9fe9  com.apple.WebKit (7534 - 7534.48.3) <D537DA49-1C57-31A5-8359-5D8ACC47EE85> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x97bea000 - 0x97cdaff1  libiconv.2.dylib (7.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <9E5F86A3-8405-3774-9E0C-3A074273C96D> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x97ce1000 - 0x97effff7  com.apple.imageKit (2.1 - 1.0) <0B16E64D-597C-3ECE-8076-7991AF7D6820> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
0x97f00000 - 0x97f25ff9  libJPEG.dylib (??? - ???) <5872B388-D6CC-3DD4-A2F3-8BB464E83D14> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x97f26000 - 0x97f56ff7  libsystem_info.dylib (??? - ???) <C385F5A9-458A-3B49-9CC7-EA81DC5F9141> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
0x97f57000 - 0x98034ff3  com.apple.backup.framework (1.3 - 1.3) <7FA7E2E6-9E99-3F1B-B276-5216D0883DFD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x9809d000 - 0x980a0ff7  libcompiler_rt.dylib (6.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7F6C14CC-0169-3F1B-B89C-372F67F1F3B5> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
0x980cc000 - 0x9814afff  com.apple.iLifeMediaBrowser (2.6.0 - 502) <DEBD07F5-53B8-3AAB-95FC-57CD3AA4AF8C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iLifeMediaBrowser.framework/Versions/A/iLifeMediaBrowser
0x9814b000 - 0x98159ff7  com.apple.AppleFSCompression (37 - 1.0) <4C2F91BC-3705-340B-B979-CF8744EC2BE6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression


----------



## marco33g (3 Septembre 2011)

0x9815a000 - 0x98163ffc  com.apple.NSServerNotificationCenter (4.0 - 4.0) <9A29C26F-1910-36D0-BF8F-9C818BA5C2F6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ServerNotification.framework/Versions/A/ServerNotification
0x9816a000 - 0x98187fff  com.apple.DotMacSyncManager (6.0 - 488) <4FB302FE-B36B-3061-9743-88F4FDB95BB6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DotMacSyncManager.framework/Versions/A/DotMacSyncManager
0x98188000 - 0x981d7ffb  com.apple.AppleVAFramework (5.0.14 - 5.0.14) <51981B76-9A78-39D7-8709-7686BD2057C8> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x981d8000 - 0x981e8fff  com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <6D6F0C9D-2EEA-3578-AF3D-E2A09BCECAF3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x981e9000 - 0x9824dfff  com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0 - ???) <B5888D02-8C36-3404-A37E-7457D950D629> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x9824e000 - 0x98319fff  libsystem_c.dylib (763.11.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <44AA09FD-3A8F-3DCF-AD98-BC9071CA7376> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
0x9831a000 - 0x98d3cfef  com.apple.WebCore (7534 - 7534.48.3) <EAEADE43-C614-3CEF-B04D-27258FB7203B> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x98d3d000 - 0x98d64ff3  com.apple.framework.Apple80211 (7.0 - 700.57) <42C009DF-1701-3B34-9E74-A72BAA9AEFAA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
0x98d65000 - 0x98f7fff7  com.apple.JavaScriptCore (7534 - 7534.48) <430C2E37-5E97-3C16-9BC9-D8478F7A6CF6> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x98f80000 - 0x98fa8ffb  com.apple.speech.LatentSemanticMappingFramework (2.8.10 - 2.8.10) <922EB5D7-EE4D-3B1C-A5F0-68E31BB6FBFD> /System/Library/Frameworks/LatentSemanticMapping.framework/Versions/A/LatentSemanticMapping
0x98fa9000 - 0x98fe5fff  libcups.2.dylib (2.9.0 - compatibility 2.0.0) <8CB51735-ABE4-37AD-9019-845BB768955F> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x98fe6000 - 0x99029ff3  com.apple.framework.CoreWLAN (2.0 - 200.46) <14071703-76D5-3EFD-A8F7-D330BB311D5B> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWLAN.framework/Versions/A/CoreWLAN
0x99627000 - 0x9962cffd  libGFXShared.dylib (??? - ???) <73995FAC-60CF-34F1-BC84-FDEDF90B71AC> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x9962d000 - 0x9964aff3  com.apple.openscripting (1.3.3 - ???) <31A51238-0CA1-38C7-9F0E-8A6676EE3241> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x9964b000 - 0x9965bff7  libCRFSuite.dylib (??? - ???) <CE616EF3-756A-355A-95AD-3472A876BEB9> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
0x9965c000 - 0x996a8fff  com.apple.ExchangeWebServices (2.0 - 123) <1DB77FED-7AE7-3EDB-81B4-D2E0C8D76652> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ExchangeWebServices.framework/Versions/A/ExchangeWebServices
0x996b8000 - 0x99799fff  com.apple.DiscRecording (6.0 - 6000.4.1) <DA12E1A4-063B-3319-996B-AFF9B361561C> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecording
0x9979a000 - 0x997a1fff  com.apple.agl (3.1.4 - AGL-3.1.4) <67C8B2A1-32B9-32AF-B07C-502D586DD06F> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x997a2000 - 0x997c0ff7  libsystem_kernel.dylib (1699.22.81 - compatibility 1.0.0) <B1BE0A1F-C6D6-3C01-B42B-44BCFEC86713> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
0x997c1000 - 0x99811fff  libFontRegistry.dylib (??? - ???) <BC35B8F5-7CCA-3A04-A278-FA3306B2C4F8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x99812000 - 0x99909ff3  com.apple.PubSub (1.0.5 - 65.28) <711EF95C-BE58-34A0-AF80-B7EAD17218E7> /System/Library/Frameworks/PubSub.framework/Versions/A/PubSub
0x9990a000 - 0x99972ff3  com.apple.ISSupport (1.9.8 - 56) <963339C2-020F-337E-AFB9-176090F818EC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ISSupport.framework/Versions/A/ISSupport
0x99973000 - 0x999d5ffb  com.apple.datadetectorscore (3.0 - 179.3) <18117942-9D6F-3283-B8B0-03C7550CA2EB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x999d6000 - 0x999d6ff0  com.apple.ApplicationServices (41 - 41) <BED33E1D-C95C-3654-9A3A-0CB3607F9F10> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x99a1e000 - 0x99a6eff9  com.apple.QuickLookFramework (3.0 - 489.1) <46E053F5-E7CC-3358-93AF-635837E4ECCA> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
0x99a6f000 - 0x99a80fff  libbsm.0.dylib (??? - ???) <54ACF696-87C6-3652-808A-17BE7275C230> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x99a81000 - 0x99e83ff6  libLAPACK.dylib (??? - ???) <00BE0221-8564-3F87-9F6B-8A910CF2F141> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x99e84000 - 0x99f18ff7  com.apple.LaunchServices (480.19 - 480.19) <A68C0688-4ED1-35F1-BF44-F5B1917084A0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x99f3e000 - 0x99f44ffb  com.apple.print.framework.Print (7.0 - 247) <1140BB03-0720-308F-8D92-F71B347D63D6> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x99f45000 - 0x99f46fff  libsystem_blocks.dylib (53.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <B04592B1-0924-3422-82FF-976B339DF567> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
0x99f47000 - 0x99f51fff  libcsfde.dylib (??? - ???) <74CE9559-EFC8-3B7A-8C2F-2A13E2530920> /usr/lib/libcsfde.dylib
0x99f52000 - 0x9a04aff7  libFontParser.dylib (??? - ???) <C428D41A-8635-3423-A2F0-8BA9819F212B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x9a04b000 - 0x9a04eff9  libCGXType.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <B9344DE6-B84D-352C-95AD-EF73A68B8A10> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x9a04f000 - 0x9a246fff  com.apple.CalendarStore (5.0 - 1127) <CDDBBC97-D116-3A50-AEBC-7241A633BB92> /System/Library/Frameworks/CalendarStore.framework/Versions/A/CalendarStore
0x9a247000 - 0x9a29ffff  com.apple.HIServices (1.9 - ???) <058E00E0-F1B4-395F-813E-C49C0C5F3BA9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x9a2a0000 - 0x9a2c9ffe  com.apple.opencl (1.50.62 - 1.50.62) <52059AB5-8E0D-356E-98AA-71A4777CBE57> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x9a2ca000 - 0x9a2e1ff8  com.apple.CoreMediaAuthoring (2.0 - 889) <49B55753-BD7E-3889-BA60-15294DA49CB7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaAuthoring.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaAuthoring
0x9a323000 - 0x9a36dfff  com.apple.iCalendar (5.0 - 100) <4723B99D-148A-35BF-8218-4109F2B23736> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iCalendar.framework/Versions/A/iCalendar
0x9a36e000 - 0x9a398ff0  libpcre.0.dylib (1.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <5CAA1478-97E0-31EA-8F50-BF09D665DD84> /usr/lib/libpcre.0.dylib
0x9a399000 - 0x9a420fff  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (7.0 - 366) <D037D344-7463-3620-AE8F-8D0D3EA5CE8E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x9a421000 - 0x9a54aff9  com.apple.CFNetwork (520.0.13 - 520.0.13) <B21DE9ED-1D99-39C0-9E24-77D2A48FBFEF> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x9a54b000 - 0x9a54ffff  libGIF.dylib (??? - ???) <F6094267-AB0E-38FC-8201-510AA4BDC974> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x9a550000 - 0x9a61fffb  com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.1.0 - 3.1.0) <A482C10A-C474-39DC-AB3C-EADBCF3A433B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x9a620000 - 0x9a621ff7  libquarantine.dylib (36.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <70782AEC-8933-3EB4-91CA-E44C0E768C90> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
0x9a622000 - 0x9a641fff  com.apple.RemoteViewServices (1.0 - 1) <D9810485-6A62-3758-96F5-48950AF250F1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
0x9a642000 - 0x9a96bff7  com.apple.FinderKit (1.0 - 1) <79BC53EB-86E7-325C-B71F-D43235E043D3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FinderKit.framework/Versions/A/FinderKit
0x9a96c000 - 0x9a97fffc  com.apple.FileSync.framework (6.0 - 432) <825FEA6E-A944-344E-BF75-E75E06013EAA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FileSync.framework/Versions/A/FileSync
0x9a983000 - 0x9a984ffc  com.apple.EFILogin (1.0 - 1) <3435F525-C0A0-353C-9643-0270AE3CAE97> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/EFILogin.framework/Versions/A/EFILogin
0x9aab0000 - 0x9aab1ffd  libwebsharing.dylib (??? - ???) <A4603876-AA87-33D6-A49B-AAE507A267E3> /usr/lib/libwebsharing.dylib
0x9aab2000 - 0x9abf8fff  com.apple.syncservices (6.0 - 673) <9C781E8C-0EA8-344B-9AB3-2A6B570D355E> /System/Library/Frameworks/SyncServices.framework/Versions/A/SyncServices
0x9ac38000 - 0x9ac40fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.4 - 2.4) <E574D5E7-7297-33B5-8B91-1E6346D5F917> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x9ac41000 - 0x9accefe7  libvMisc.dylib (325.3.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <A44ADE1B-AB2C-3585-8C9D-D85B526E66C0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x9acf5000 - 0x9adb5fff  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (478.25.1 - 478.25.1) <7971F047-D9EF-3D9C-A65F-E5A8C6CECF06> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x9adb6000 - 0x9adbefff  com.apple.AOSNotification (1.3.0 - 472) <5BC17B34-7EC9-3547-A950-0F5DA42607F1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSNotification.framework/Versions/A/AOSNotification
0x9adbf000 - 0x9ae1bff3  com.apple.Symbolication (1.2 - 83.1) <E651A2F1-CC13-3DDD-9B0A-09180014966B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
0x9ae1c000 - 0x9b11cfff  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (960.13 - 960.13) <E098AC3A-E795-3C28-BA92-EED51C461A6F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x9b11d000 - 0x9b121fff  com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.5 - 94) <3A988595-DE53-34ED-9367-C9A737E2AF38> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x9b122000 - 0x9b78765b  com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - ???) <DD3B7ADA-0F19-371E-BB87-F3C08464134A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x9b788000 - 0x9b899ff7  libJP2.dylib (??? - ???) <E938C201-C508-3E3D-B9A9-81FE52349E1B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x9b8a6000 - 0x9bcfbfff  FaceCoreLight (1.4.2 - compatibility 1.0.0) <53AC5DCE-D04B-3DC3-808D-AA1CAD4D0924> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCoreLight.framework/Versions/A/FaceCoreLight
0x9bcfc000 - 0x9bd04ffb  com.apple.DisplayServicesFW (2.5.0 - 302.1.2) <D9F6D0D1-8D53-3357-ADBB-6BEBEC842AEC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
0x9bd1b000 - 0x9bd24fff  libc++abi.dylib (14.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <FEB5330E-AD5D-37A0-8AB2-0820F311A2C8> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
0x9bd25000 - 0x9bd75ff4  libTIFF.dylib (??? - ???) <25796A90-ABD2-3A3A-800C-1056D343A71F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x9bd76000 - 0x9bd79ff7  libmathCommon.A.dylib (2026.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <69357047-7BE0-3360-A36D-000F55E39336> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x9bd7a000 - 0x9bd84ff0  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework (10.7 - 144) <8F1D20D2-300A-3CC8-BDD0-C79CE0B2BA3A> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x9bd85000 - 0x9bd98ff9  com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (220.62 - 220.62) <574C260A-E754-3804-BC52-2370B3EAA67C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x9bd99000 - 0x9bf32ff7  com.apple.CoreData (103 - 358.4) <EB07F3A5-6301-3DA4-96FC-F8381D148C69> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x9bf33000 - 0x9bf9afff  libc++.1.dylib (19.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <3AFF3CE8-14AE-300F-8F63-8B7FB9D4DA96> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
0x9bf9b000 - 0x9c000ff7  libvDSP.dylib (325.3.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1C4B66EB-3186-31BE-B93F-878E49334C49> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x9c001000 - 0x9c03ffff  libRIP.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <0AE59D4F-FFA7-3539-8B86-AD8993894AA0> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x9c040000 - 0x9c062ff1  com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.10 - 10) <45B10D4C-9B3B-37A6-982D-687A6F9EEA28> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
0x9c063000 - 0x9c08efff  com.apple.GSS (2.1 - 2.0) <129F4AB0-41AC-3713-A7BC-921769B0E12D> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
0x9c08f000 - 0x9c243ff3  libicucore.A.dylib (46.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6270318A-CA9A-376C-AD6D-64A9B4B4A26E> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x9c2e9000 - 0x9c33dfff  com.apple.coredav (1.0 - 106.1) <C46F192F-D19D-38F1-BE88-E908A532AB68> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDAV.framework/Versions/A/CoreDAV
0x9c33e000 - 0x9c33efff  com.apple.quartzframework (1.5 - 1.5) <EF66BF08-620E-3D11-87D4-35D0B0CD1F6D> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
0x9c33f000 - 0x9c37bffa  libGLImage.dylib (??? - ???) <E3654177-7A06-3144-9385-19D313E09289> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x9c3eb000 - 0x9c3f0ffb  com.apple.phonenumbers (1.0 - 47) <84484814-C9BE-33E7-A3DF-4DD0E970B902> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhoneNumbers.framework/Versions/A/PhoneNumbers
0x9c3f1000 - 0x9c406fff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (4.0.74 - 4.0.74) <92AADDB0-BADF-3B00-8941-B8390EDC931B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9c40c000 - 0x9c426fff  com.apple.Kerberos (1.0 - 1) <25E5A286-876D-3A8E-A12F-52D184559E8C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x9c427000 - 0x9c698ffb  com.apple.CoreImage (7.77 - 1.0.1) <DF1D9EB7-5879-3EA2-8CF5-80004DAC18BC> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
0xba300000 - 0xba301ffb  libCyrillicConverter.dylib (54.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <F098D5D3-D551-3E69-8261-208A9091BBF0> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libCyrillicConverter.dylib
0xba500000 - 0xba501ff7  libGreekConverter.dylib (54.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <39A9F462-05DD-383B-B01A-2B528E18D049> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libGreekConverter.dylib
0xba900000 - 0xba91bffd  libJapaneseConverter.dylib (54.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <5635DF40-8D8E-3B8C-B075-7B3FC0F184A4> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
0xbab00000 - 0xbab21ff6  libKoreanConverter.dylib (54.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <17226124-8E8A-34EB-A2C4-D4A0469CF45B> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
0xbb500000 - 0xbb500fff  libThaiConverter.dylib (54.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6CBA4C09-1460-3249-92C2-1D96F56ED7ED> /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libThaiConverter.dylib

External Modification Summary:
  Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
    task_for_pid: 35
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0
  Calls made by this process:
    task_for_pid: 0
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0
  Calls made by all processes on this machine:
    task_for_pid: 48839
    thread_create: 0
    thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=272.3M resident=109.5M(40%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=162.8M(60%)
Writable regions: Total=141.3M written=17.4M(12%) resident=70.9M(50%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=70.4M(50%)

REGION TYPE                      VIRTUAL
===========                      =======
ATS (font support)                 32.8M
CG backing stores                  9956K
CG image                           1736K
CG raster data                      648K
CG shared images                   3416K
CoreAnimation                        72K
CoreGraphics                          8K
CoreServices                        880K
Foundation (reserved)                 8K        reserved VM address space (unallocated)
IOKit                              9716K
MALLOC                             52.4M
MALLOC guard page                    32K
Memory tag=240                        4K
Memory tag=242                       12K
Memory tag=249                      156K
OpenCL                               56K
OpenGL GLSL                        1116K
OpenGL GLSL (reserved)              128K        reserved VM address space (unallocated)
SQLite page cache                    96K
Stack                              69.1M
VM_ALLOCATE                        16.4M
__CI_BITMAP                          80K
__DATA                             15.4M
__DATA/__OBJC                       224K
__IMAGE                            1256K
__IMPORT                            152K
__LINKEDIT                         56.8M
__OBJC                             6748K
__OBJC/__DATA                       116K
__PAGEZERO                            4K
__TEXT                            215.5M
__UNICODE                           544K
mapped file                       171.9M
shared memory                      4160K
shared pmap                        3100K
===========                      =======
TOTAL                             673.8M
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space    673.7M

Model: MacBook4,1, BootROM MB41.00C1.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.4 GHz, 2 GB, SMC 1.31f1
Graphics: Intel GMA X3100, GMA X3100, Built-In, 144 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 1 GB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz, 0xAD00000000000000, 0x48594D503131325336344350362D59352020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 1 GB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz, 0xAD00000000000000, 0x48594D503131325336344350362D59352020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x88), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.11)
Bluetooth: Version 2.5.0f17, 2 service, 19 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Samsung USB mWiMAX Modem, Ethernet, en3
Serial ATA Device: FUJITSU MHY2160BH, 160,04 GB
Parallel ATA Device: HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GSA-S10N
USB Device: Samsung USB mWiMAX Modem, 0x04e8  (Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.), 0x6761, 0xfd100000 / 3
USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8501, 0xfd400000 / 2
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8205, 0x1a100000 / 2
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x022a, 0x5d200000 / 3
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0x5d100000 / 2

PS : désolé pour tous ces messages, mais je ne peux pas publier plus de 20 000 caractère. En espérant que ce rapport puisse aider à la résolution du problème...


----------



## marco33g (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de créer un deuxième compte sur celui-ci le Finder fonctionne.

Que dois-je faire pour réparer mon compte principal ?
Puis-je le supprimer et rendre le 2e compte principal ?
Pourquoi l'icône du disque dur ne s'affiche pas sur mon 2e compte ?
Puis-je accéder au lot de crash report sur mon 2e compte pour savoir ce qui bloque dans le 2e ?


----------



## alyocha (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je rencontre exactement le même problème sur un iMac 21,5" Lion 10.7.1.
En voulant ajouter un plugin à Quicklook j'ai dû faire une fausse man&#339;uvre en modifiant le fichier .plist.
je suppose que pourrait être ça qui cause le crash. 

j'ai trouvé une ligne dans le log que j'interprète comme une erreur (qui se répète toutes les deux secondes) : 
12/09/11 15:51:44,476 com.apple.launchd.peruser.502: (com.apple.Finder[1362]) Job appears to have crashed: Segmentation fault: 11

mais il pourrait y en avoir d'autres, ça s'étale sur des pages et des pages...

j'ai également réparé les permissions du disque et vérifié l'état de celui-ci, mais impossible de passer onyx puisqu'il n'est pas encore installé.

sur les autres comptes, aucun problème.
Mais j'aimerais éviter de devoir créer un nouveau compte et supprimer celui-là, pour ne pas devoir tout reconfigurer.
Y a-t-il un moyen d'accéder aux fichiers problématiques depuis un autre compte ? (dans le finder, le dossier "maison" de mon compte principal (celui qui plante, donc) est interdit d'accès, même depuis un autre compte admin.)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
Merci infiniment !


----------



## gigile (23 Septembre 2011)

même problème pour moi.
lorsque c'est arrivé j'étais en train de virer les .plist d'un logiciel avec appzaper.
j'ai donc du aussi virer le mauvais fichier.

merci pour le tuyau de l'autre session, je vais essayer.


----------



## Bayfbaf (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que marco33g.. 
J'aurai voulu savoir si tu as trouver une solution depuis.. j'ai fais le tour de tout les forum est impossible de réparer.. sachant qu'en plus je peux presque rien lancer comme appli ! ni même aller sur les préférences finder.. quedal quoi!! ^^

Si tu peux me conseiller, merci d'avance !


----------



## muzarth (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, c'est avec grande joie que j'ai trouvé une réponse au  problème de finder qui redémarre tout le temps. C'est pourquoi il me prend l'envie de la partager! Sur un forum anglais  dont je n'ai plus le lien, un internaute conseille d'entrer la commande  suivante : 

find ~ -type f -name .DS_Store -delete

Copiez la, allez dans le terminal, collez et appuyez sur enter. Ne vous  inquiétez pas si rien ne se passe, attendez simplement que le nom de  votre ordinateur réaparaisse suivi d'un $. Quittez le terminal et, dans  mon cas, j'ai enfin pu appuyer sur "restaurer les fenêtres" et tout est  rentré dans l'ordre. Bonheur.


----------



## California Dream (16 Octobre 2013)

Saluuuut a tous ! 

Je viens de lire ce post car j'ai exactement le même souci ! 

Seulement quand je rentre la commande DS_Delete il me repond "-bash: DS_Store: command not found"!

Donc y a til une solution de recuperer les fichier dans le Finder du 2e compte?


----------



## Folmoonk (9 Mars 2014)

Muzarth tu me sauves la vie j'étais au bord du gouffre :râteau:
Merci merci merci ! 
Cette commande a sauvé mon week end et ma semaine


----------

